# Do you shoot with a backup camera?



## NikWilliamson (Dec 28, 2010)

So today, I am setting up for my headshot client, and drop my 7d.  It broke off the battery door, and chipped the CF door. We were on location, and this shoot had been booked for weeks. I bring my old T1i with me as a backup camera. I got my 7D back working (thank god). 

So my question is, do you bring a backup camera with you when you shoot on location? I am assuming if you do weddings, then you obviously do. Also, any horror stories?


----------



## oldmacman (Dec 28, 2010)

NikWilliamson said:


> So today, I am setting up for my headshot client, and drop my 7d.  It broke off the battery door, and chipped the CF door. We were on location, and this shoot had been booked for weeks. I bring my old T1i with me as a backup camera. I got my 7D back working (thank god).
> 
> So my question is, do you bring a backup camera with you when you shoot on location? I am assuming if you do weddings, then you obviously do. Also, any horror stories?



I am not a pro, but I will bring a back up to important shoots. I was watching the Annie Leibovitz documentary the other day and was blown away by the number of auxiliary help she has. At one point a camera fails and a guy comes right in with a duplicate camera/lens combo. She was shooting with high end Canon and Hasselblad medium format cameras.

A video has circulated the forum a couple times of a photog shooting a wedding that falls into a fountain. KInd of the "epic fail" genre. It is uncomfortable to watch as he was shooting with one camera and had more gear looped around his shoulders.


----------



## John Mc (Dec 28, 2010)

Im an amature,just learning at college at the moment.
i only have the one Camera,My Canon 500D(T1i) but i have 2 film cameras i use,if im shooting at something fail's,im covered via insurance,and ive allways got a tonne of film on me so im pritty safe.

I plan on upgrading to a 5D next year,so i guess but 500D will become my back up.but i'm allways going to have a film with me just incase


----------



## Gruen Photo 7 Design (Dec 28, 2010)

always take multiple body & lens back ups to each shoot


----------



## cnutco (Dec 28, 2010)

I have two cameras so I do not have to change lenses as much.  Also, sure for a backup...


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 28, 2010)

Anyone calling themselves a pro, or even thinking about someday, maybe becoming a pro...should have back up gear.


----------



## KmH (Dec 28, 2010)

On location shoots, I even pack a backup, for the backup (3 bodies).


----------



## RyanLilly (Dec 29, 2010)

Also, as soon as you start using a second camera, it ceases to be a backup. What if you fall into a fountain with BOTH cameras. I'm no pro, but I do have two cameras, plus when there old 20Ds there not really worth selling anyway, better just to keep em around.

You should also backup lenses; if your zoom fails, at least have some primes to fall back on.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Dec 29, 2010)

Backup camera, backup batteries, backup cards. Always, always, always!


----------

